# AC compressor not working



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

My ac compressor does not engage when I press the button. Did some checking found 1 blown fuse 30 amp under hood. The button still lights up but the compressor does not engage, any ideas???:willy::confused


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The intimidator said:


> My ac compressor does not engage when I press the button. Did some checking found 1 blown fuse 30 amp under hood. The button still lights up but the compressor does not engage, any ideas???:willy::confused


You may have a leak and is low on refrigerant. That's exactly what happened to mine. As soon as I began filling it, it came on right away. It eventually leaked back out because I had a leak on the front seal of the compressor which was slinging refrigerant everywhere. So now I'm waiting until spring to install a new compressor.


----------

